# Piranha Philippines



## boypangil (Jul 4, 2013)

do we have some filipino keepers here?
please delete if this post is ot 
thanks


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

what kind of piranhas do you see at a lfs in the phillipines?


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

hows life in the philipines?


----------



## Malladus (Jul 1, 2013)

I know of one keeper in the Philippines, but know several filipino keepers outside of the Philippines.
Aren't P's rare to get there now? Also there is apparently a large flowerhorn scene over there right?


----------



## Dashina (Aug 19, 2013)

I am. You wont find them at Local fish stores since they are not allowed.
I Currently own 4 RBP


----------

